# Ice auger blade sharpening



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone local who sharpens auger blades? Or should I just pick a service out of state and mail'em off to get sharpened? Hard-deck is far enough out that its the best time to get this type of stuff done.


-DallanC


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

HAHA I tried to sharpen my blades on my own last winter... EPIC FAIL haha. I dont know of anyone though.


----------

